# 3D Objekte in Java importieren



## Lodi (26. Dez 2010)

Hallo, bin neu und hab mal über die SUFU gesucht, aber nichts passendes gefunden.
Ich wollte mal allgemein wissen, welche 3D Modell-Dateiformate man in Java importieren kann.
Ich selbst arbeite gerne mit Blender, aber ich will nicht ein Modell bauen, das ich dann nichtmal verwenden kann...
Bitte um schnelle Antwort
Gruß Lodi


----------



## Final_Striker (26. Dez 2010)

schau mal hier
http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-multimedia-programmierung/78176-java3d-3d-model-editor.html


----------



## Lodi (27. Dez 2010)

Herzlichsten Dank. Wunder mich nur warum die SuFu nichts ausgespuckt hat.


----------

